# ROM and LTE network



## paikkkk (Oct 14, 2015)

Hi Guys, I ve just bought this Stratosphere and I dont find anywhere a non-stock ROM. Can someone upload one of the latest?

Ti-X would be awesome .

By other hand, I will use it with a different network provider not Verizon, its possible to use it upgrading the modem or something like that ?

Thanks a lot.!!!!!!


----------

